# Devils Own controller new vs old



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I heard they started making a new controller about July or so. They wire up different and other differences? Why was it changed?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Devils Own controller new vs old (Uber-A3)*

found the info out


----------



## flashy (Apr 16, 2006)

thats really helpful, fancy sharing your findings?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (flashy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashy* »_thats really helpful, fancy sharing your findings?


lol.. 
Hey that devils own controller is good Sh_t! small compact easy to mount.. however the instructions are really horrible though, they should defiently work on that.... but great product..


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_
lol.. 
Hey that devils own controller is good Sh_t! small compact easy to mount.. however the instructions are really horrible though, they should defiently work on that.... but great product.. 

It's boost pressure activated with a start knob and full knob.
Works like a champ!
Ohhh yeah... and it has pretty colors! Green Yellow and Red!!


----------

